# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Βιταμίνες για κοκατίλ??

## Αλεξακι

Καλημέρα!!! Ποιο απ' αυτά τα 3 να αγορασω για κοκατίλ???ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!:-)

Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT NOTE Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Καλησπερα? Για ποιο λογο σκεφτεσαι να αγοράσεις καποιο απο αυτα τα σκευάσματα? Δεν εχω δώσει ποτέ μου. Μια καλη διατροφή θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετη.

----------


## Αλεξακι

> Καλησπερα? Για ποιο λογο σκεφτεσαι να αγοράσεις καποιο απο αυτα τα σκευάσματα? Δεν εχω δώσει ποτέ μου. Μια καλη διατροφή θεωρω οτι ειναι αρκετη.


Καλησπεραα :-) !!!Τρωνε μόνο τροφή της versele laga!!δεν τρώνε φρούτα,λαχανικά,αυγό!! Και έλεγα μήπως επαιρνα καμία βιταμίνη!

Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT NOTE Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Oυτε εμενα τρωνε ο,τι και να βαλω εκτος απο σπορους. Νομιζω οτι ξερουν καλυτερα απο εμας τι θελουν.

----------


## Flifliki

Θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι κακό να τους δίνεις κατά διαστήματα. Εγώ έχω το multi vit.

----------


## Αλεξακι

> Θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι κακό να τους δίνεις κατά διαστήματα. Εγώ έχω το multi vit.


Καλησπεραααα :-) τι κάνεις????? Από σένα έμαθα το multivit και το επαιρνα!έχουμε ξαναμιλησει!!!απλά επειδή είδα και αυτά λέω κάτσε να βάλω φωτός μήπως κάποιο είναι καλύτερο!!με το multivit ξέρεις έχω ένα θέμα τώρα...το ψάχνω και δεν είναι διαθέσιμο πια ...έτσι μου λένε..ότι το σταμάτησαν!και να δίνω βιταμίνη που είναι για όλα τα πουλιά!!

Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT NOTE Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αλεξακι

> Θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι κακό να τους δίνεις κατά διαστήματα. Εγώ έχω το multi vit.


Αυτό εδώ μου είπαν να δώσω...

Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT NOTE Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Καλησπέρα! Μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες και έβαλες το multi vit  :wink: .  Το βρίσκεις, έχει και on line.

----------

